# دورات سيفتى



## elzaeemone (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم :1:

أنا مقيم بالامارات فهل أحد من الأعضاء يعلم أماكن دورات السيفتى المعترف بها دوليا وما هي أهم الدورات للمبتدئين الى الاحتراف


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2011)

يازعيم الامارات كلها دورات و الاوشا للنيبوش الدولية للدبلومة للدورات الاخرى

يمكنك مراسلتى


----------

